# Quadrail Definition



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

For you trim carpenters and construction people.

I just finished reading the inspection report on the house my daughter is in the process of buying. The inspector kept referring to "quadrails."
A google search brings up nothing.

I think I understand about what it is based on the context. 

As far as I can tell it is an old fashioned handrail with modern specs that fit modern safety requirements. But I would like something more definitive.

My thanks for all replies.

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I donno if this is it?*

A quad rail may be a handrail which will support the weight of a quadriplegic or handicapped person. We called those folks "quads", as that what they called themselves sometimes at the University of Illinois Rehabilitation Center where I worked.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> A quad rail may be a handrail which will support the weight of a quadriplegic or handicapped person. We called those folks "quads", as that what they called themselves sometimes at the University of Illinois Rehabilitation Center where I worked.


I know by the context that is not the way the term is being used.

Good try though.

"No guardrail is installed on the retaining wall or a handrail for the steps. Guardrails are recommended on structures higher than 30".
The spacing on the spindles at the hand or guardrail at the second floor does not meet current safety standards; spacing
between spindles is greater than 4 inches. Modify railings as needed. Note that both guardrails are loose and need to be
secured. (See Figure #5)"

Now here is something I will have to see to understand.

"The upper section of the main stairway is missing a handrail. Recommend relocating the entire handrail to opposite side. (See
Figure #6)"

Seeing the picture does not help.

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I see no reference to quadrails above....*

Maybe it's a typo? :thumbdown: Was the term used in conversation OR in a written statement?


----------



## rrbell (Oct 22, 2012)

George, in your original post you made reference to quadrails. In the quoted sections of the report I saw no mention of quad rails. Could you clarify?


----------



## rrbell (Oct 22, 2012)

I worked in trim for over 20 years and have never heard of quad rails. Been away for about the last 10 so it might be something new I guess.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

rrbell said:


> George, in your original post you made reference to quadrails. In the quoted sections of the report I saw no mention of quad rails. Could you clarify?


WOW!!

I guess I was half asleep when I was reading this report yesterday evening. I read/saw the word "quadrail" numerous times. 

Now in the light of day I go back to reading it and what last evening I thought was "quadrail" is now see is really GUARDRAIL.

This is embarrassing. MEA CULPA, MEA CULPA, MEA CULPA

George


----------



## rrbell (Oct 22, 2012)

lol, been there, done that!


----------



## windygorge (Feb 20, 2013)

Sounds like something you would take riding in the sand dunes.


----------

